# High End Echolot selber bauen



## TrevorMcCox (9. Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ich einem US Blog von einem Typen gelesen, der sein ausrangiertes Tablet zu einem Echolot umfunktioniert haben soll. Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass er die Software eines Echolotherstellers zur Verfügung hatte und diese dann mit einer einfachen und selbstgeschriebenen App auf das Tablet portierte. Anschließend hat er noch den Geber mit dem Tablet verbunden, da bin ich allerdings ausgestiegen.

Hat jemand hier an Board sowas schon einmal gemacht oder kann mir den Link dazu schicken? Kennt vielleicht jemand eine deutschsprachige Seite wo jemand sowas gebaut hat?


----------



## tomsen83 (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: High End Echolot selber bauen*

Die Softwarelösungen sind alle patentiert. Die Idee ist zumindest dunkelgrau... Ich denke nicht das da irgend ein rankommen ist. Außerdem wird die ganze Sache sicher nicht mit ner einfachen Setup.exe erledigt sein. Mal abgesehen von dem korrekten Anschluss für den Geber. Zeig mal den Link von dem Blog...


----------



## TJ. (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: High End Echolot selber bauen*

Ist zwar nicht das selbe aber hat jemand erfahrung mit nem Display Upgrade?

Ich meine Häufig sind ja einige modelle von der Software und leistung gleich jedoch haben die Günstigen nur 3"und dann wirds teurer 5"-7"
Könnte man das nicht realistieren?
Altes Laptop mit Echo Koppeln?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## fischbär (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: High End Echolot selber bauen*

Tja, so einfach dürfte das alles nicht sein. Es kann sein, dass auf den high end Dingern Android oder ein Windows / Linux läuft. Entsprechend ließe sich das dann einfach portieren. Ist natürlich nur so halblegal.
Was die Patente angeht, da wäre ich ganz relaxt. In Deutschland darf für den Privatgebrauch alles Patentierte nachgebaut werden. In USA leider nicht, nur zur Forschung am Gegenstand der Erfindung, nicht zur Nachnutzung.
Woran das aber zuallererst scheitern dürfte, ist die Elektronik an sich. Der Geber selbst ist ja einfach nur ein oder mehrere Piezokristalle. Da muss irgendwie das Signal angelegt werden, und das geht mit einem Tablet natürlich nicht.

Aber lange Rede, kurzer Sinn, ich bastele seit einiger Zeit selbst an einem kleinen Echolot. Meine ersten Versuche waren mit einem Humminbird SmartCast, leider ist das Signal von dem Ding binär. Es ließ sich also nicht für Graustufen anzapfen. Im Patent zum Smartcast gibt es allerdings einen interessanten Schaltplan. Der ermöglicht es, einen Kristall relativ gut anzusteuern:

Fig. 6:

http://www.google.de/patents/US20040105343

Die Auswertung beim Smartcast ist nur eine Verstärkung und Thresholding mit nachfolgender Aufmodulation auf 433 MHz. Im Prinzip hat man im Inneren aber auch das analoge Signal vorliegen, kann es also anzapfen.

Für meine Zwecke würde ich aber wahrscheinlich auf den SA604A zurückgreifen und dessen logarithmischen RSSI-Eingang als Empfänger missbrauchen. Entsprechend dem hier:
http://www.eetimes.com/document.asp?doc_id=1281283

Der Rest ist digitale Signalverarbeitung, oder halt auch nicht, wenn man mit "normalen" Echolotbildern zufrieden ist. 
Wie man aber sicher raushört, ist das alles nicht mal so nebenbei gemacht, und entsprechend langsam verläuft meine Entwicklung. Ich habe im Moment den Ansteuerkreis und den Kristall, optimiere aber daran noch herum, da ich zumindest ein Dualfrequenzsystem möchte...


----------



## TrevorMcCox (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: High End Echolot selber bauen*



fischbär schrieb:


> Tja, so einfach dürfte das alles nicht sein. Es kann sein, dass auf den high end Dingern Android oder ein Windows / Linux läuft. Entsprechend ließe sich das dann einfach portieren. Ist natürlich nur so halblegal.
> Was die Patente angeht, da wäre ich ganz relaxt. In Deutschland darf für den Privatgebrauch alles Patentierte nachgebaut werden. In USA leider nicht, nur zur Forschung am Gegenstand der Erfindung, nicht zur Nachnutzung.
> Woran das aber zuallererst scheitern dürfte, ist die Elektronik an sich. Der Geber selbst ist ja einfach nur ein oder mehrere Piezokristalle. Da muss irgendwie das Signal angelegt werden, und das geht mit einem Tablet natürlich nicht.
> 
> ...



|bigeyes Nicht schlecht Herr Specht! Ich meine Fischbär. Bist du Elektrotechniker? Was meinst du denn mit "normalen" Echo Bildern?


----------



## tomsen83 (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: High End Echolot selber bauen*

Da zieh ich den Hut vor und lehne mich jetzt mal aus dem Fenster: für 99,8% der durchschnittsangler is das ne Nummer zu dolle (mich eingeschlossen)


----------



## fischbär (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: High End Echolot selber bauen*



TrevorMcCox schrieb:


> |bigeyes Nicht schlecht Herr Specht! Ich meine Fischbär. Bist du Elektrotechniker? Was meinst du denn mit "normalen" Echo Bildern?



Nein, ich bin Biologe, aber in meinem Spezialfeld ist E-Technik auch immer wichtig. So über die Jahre hat man sich da so das eine oder andere angeeignet. Könnte ich mehr, würde es aber schneller gehen... Zudem, Wissenschaft ist eh so ein Zeitfresser.
Mit normalen Echobildern meine ich die Auftragung der Rückreflektionsenergie bei einer Frequenz gegen die Laufzeit. Modernere Echolote verwenden ja zB Chirps oder berechnen 3D-Karten aus den Echos. Ich vermute, dass sie auch teilweise auf die GPS-Daten zurückgreifen, um die Bilder aufzuklären bzw. zu entzerren. Für die Sachen bin ich aber kein Experte, habe selber nur einen Deeper und ein Smartcast.


----------



## fischbär (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: High End Echolot selber bauen*

Redest Du davon?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXC1A4EJhRI

Da wurde sich jedenfalls nur in einen Fishfinder gehackt. Kaufen hätte man den trotzdem noch müssen.


----------



## Shaman (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: High End Echolot selber bauen*



TJ. schrieb:


> Ist zwar nicht das selbe aber hat jemand erfahrung mit nem Display Upgrade?
> 
> Ich meine Häufig sind ja einige modelle von der Software und leistung gleich jedoch haben die Günstigen nur 3"und dann wirds teurer 5"-7"
> Könnte man das nicht realistieren?
> ...


Nein kannst du nicht,  weil der Mikrocontroller,  der dort verbaut wurde,  hat keine Ahnung von der Upgrade. Wenn du es ihm explizit beibringst,  dann würde es gehen. Aber dann stehst du vor dem nächsten Problem,  die Software ist nicht Open Source und sogar wenn du bereit bist da etwas zu mogeln,  ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit,  dass du etwas passendes findest,  gleich Null.
 Ich meine natürlich kein Hack von der Anwendungssoftware,  die findet man relativ häufig,  sondern du musst auf die Ansteuerungsebene runter gehen. (d. h.  es wird die Sourcecode von der FW,  die aufgespielt wurde,  gebraucht ) 

PS: Aber sogar in den Fall gibt es eine Ausnahme. Du kannst nämlich versuchen FW von der höheren Version aufzuspielen,  ob danach alles läuft,  ist dahin gestellt. Die FW kriegt man auch über Umwege,  wenn überhaupt...


----------



## Frank aus Lev (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: High End Echolot selber bauen*

Ich kann mir zwar nicht vorstellen das es so Einfach ist, aber Respekt, da hast du dir was vor genommen.#6

Ich baue meine Kunstköder zum großen Teil selbst, weil ich mir die so bauen kann wie ich der Meinung bin das sie gut und Fängig sind.
Aber warum willst du ein Echolot selbst bauen, hat das einen besonderen Hintergrund?#c


----------



## Mike-B. (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: High End Echolot selber bauen*

Wenn es nur um ein größeres Display geht verstehe ich nicht warum nicht einfach auf bereits existierende Hardware zurück gegriffen wird! Da wären als Beispiel das Vexilar Sonarphone (meines Wissens analog) oder das Raymarine Dragonfly pro (Chirp also digital)!

Die Geräte haben beide WLan und die passenden Apps für Android und IOS gibt es auch kostenlos im App-Store!


----------



## fischbär (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: High End Echolot selber bauen*



Frank aus Lev schrieb:


> Ich kann mir zwar nicht vorstellen das es so Einfach ist, aber Respekt, da hast du dir was vor genommen.#6
> 
> Ich baue meine Kunstköder zum großen Teil selbst, weil ich mir die so bauen kann wie ich der Meinung bin das sie gut und Fängig sind.
> Aber warum willst du ein Echolot selbst bauen, hat das einen besonderen Hintergrund?#c




Also immerhin habe ich Projekt eins jetzt fertig bekommen, meine eigene unterwasser Angelkamera.
Der Grund für den Selbstbau ist, dass ich ein Echolot möchte, was von einem RC-Boot aus (möglichst noch eins, was bestimmte vorprogrammierte Strecken abfahren kann) Tiefenkarten von Gewässern erstellen möchte. Leider gibt es aber imho nix zu kaufen, was das kann. Am nächsten kommt dem noch ein Deeper mit einem Bluetooth-Handy im RC-Boot.
Ich hätte aber gern eine live Funkvebindung zum Echolot, die nicht nach 50 m abkackt, so wie Deeper un Co. Zudem soll die Darstellung analog sein, also nicht nur so wie bei den Smartcast-Dingern (die einzigen mit ordentlicher Reichweite).
Naja, und da bleibt eben nur selbst bauen. Und da im Moment eh nix beißt, bastel ich am Abend eben immer ein Bisschen.
Das Boot habe ich auch fertig, ist aus einem alten Spielzeugboot gebaut, gepimpt mit modernem 2.4 GHz Funk für ein paar km Reichweite und Interface für einen Arducopter-Autopiloten. Im Moment soll a erstmal der Deeper ran und dann wird das Ufer abgefahren. Ich krieg die verdammten Barsche, ich krieg sie!!! ;-)


----------



## Frank aus Lev (11. Februar 2016)

*AW: High End Echolot selber bauen*



fischbär schrieb:


> Also immerhin habe ich Projekt eins jetzt fertig bekommen, meine eigene unterwasser Angelkamera.
> Der Grund für den Selbstbau ist, dass ich ein Echolot möchte, was von einem RC-Boot aus (möglichst noch eins, was bestimmte vorprogrammierte Strecken abfahren kann) Tiefenkarten von Gewässern erstellen möchte. Leider gibt es aber imho nix zu kaufen, was das kann. Am nächsten kommt dem noch ein Deeper mit einem Bluetooth-Handy im RC-Boot.
> Ich hätte aber gern eine live Funkvebindung zum Echolot, die nicht nach 50 m abkackt, so wie Deeper un Co. Zudem soll die Darstellung analog sein, also nicht nur so wie bei den Smartcast-Dingern (die einzigen mit ordentlicher Reichweite).
> Naja, und da bleibt eben nur selbst bauen. Und da im Moment eh nix beißt, bastel ich am Abend eben immer ein Bisschen.
> Das Boot habe ich auch fertig, ist aus einem alten Spielzeugboot gebaut, gepimpt mit modernem 2.4 GHz Funk für ein paar km Reichweite und Interface für einen Arducopter-Autopiloten. Im Moment soll a erstmal der Deeper ran und dann wird das Ufer abgefahren. Ich krieg die verdammten Barsche, ich krieg sie!!! ;-)


Die Kamera habe ich gesehen.#6#6

Gut jetzt verstehe ich das#6#6, für ein RC Boot ist die Auswahl nicht soooo Groß, aber ist das bei TrevoMcCox auch so? Für Boote gibt es doch genug Auswahl, und das ein Eigenbau viel Günstiger ist, glaube ich auch nicht.


----------



## TrevorMcCox (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: High End Echolot selber bauen*

@Mike-B.: Habe mir auch schon überlegt das Raumarine Wi Fish zu kaufen und es mit einem großen Tablet auf dem Boot zu betreiben. Muss ich mir aber erstmal Live ansehen ob das wirklich so toll funktioniert

@Frank aus Lev: Der Gedanke ein Echolot mit ausreichend großem Bildschirm für wenig Geld und dafür Zeitaufwand zu bekommen hat mich gereizt. Ich wünschte ich würde die Seite finden können, die mir die Idee geliefert hat. Der Kerl hat sich da ein vollwertiges Echolot zusammengeschustert das so sicherlich nicht unter 500€ zu haben wäre. Und die Teile dafür waren nicht sehr teuer.


----------



## Frank aus Lev (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: High End Echolot selber bauen*



TrevorMcCox schrieb:


> @Mike-B.: Habe mir auch schon überlegt das Raumarine Wi Fish zu kaufen und es mit einem großen Tablet auf dem Boot zu betreiben. Muss ich mir aber erstmal Live ansehen ob das wirklich so toll funktioniert
> 
> @Frank aus Lev: Der Gedanke ein Echolot mit ausreichend großem Bildschirm für wenig Geld und dafür Zeitaufwand zu bekommen hat mich gereizt. Ich wünschte ich würde die Seite finden können, die mir die Idee geliefert hat. Der Kerl hat sich da ein vollwertiges Echolot zusammengeschustert das so sicherlich nicht unter 500€ zu haben wäre. Und die Teile dafür waren nicht sehr teuer.


Danke für die Info. 
Aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das es wirklich viel günstiger wird.#c


----------



## Mike-B. (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: High End Echolot selber bauen*

Das WiFish ist aber nur ein 1 Kanal Echo! Damit hat du nur das hochauflösende Downscan Bild! Das Dragonfly pro hat 2 Kanäle! Also normales Bild und Downscan!


----------



## fischbär (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: High End Echolot selber bauen*

Wenn es nur um ein großes Bild geht, würde ich einfach den Deeper nehmen und ein Tablet dazu. Riesenbildschirm und Dual-Frequenz!


----------

